# Russian Dwarf hamster



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

So I recently got him, and I have a lot of regular hamster food, but it is really big for him and has big pieces. So I was wondering if anyone knows if petsmart sells dwarf hamster foods? Or if global pet foods does. They are the two main food sources here with high quality pet foods. 

Also if anyone knows of any water bottles that are better for dwarf hamsters. that are his size. I had a dwarf hamster before but she was not has small as he was and the food and water bottle was not a problem but for him. None of the food or water bottle other then the small seeds look like it is easy for him to eat or drink.


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't have a Russian but I have a robo. You probably already know this but make sure whatever food you give him has at least 16-17% percent protein. I feed mine a mix of purina hamster food and care fresh menu hamster food. He also loves mealworms. I use a regular hamster/mouse glass water bottle and it works fine.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

mine is glass to but it constantly air locks and hes to small to push it to make it move. do you find your hamster has a hard time eating the bigger pieces? or do you do anything with the bigger pieces. Mine breaks them up then pouches them but I feel bad that he has to do all of that to be able to eat it. 

is your bottle the small super pet one?


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a mixture of three different hamster foods, one is the living world hamster food, the other is the care fresh menu one, and the last one is a seed mix I can't remember what it was called.


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes it is the super pet one. You could try getting a new one or getting the kind without the ball.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Theres ones that don't have the ball?


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

There are bottles like these:

http://www.lixit.com/node/807


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

http://www.petmountain.com/product/...deluxe-mouse-hamster-drinking-tube-glass.html


----------

